# How much WATER should they be drinking?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I noticed Vanilla has been drinking much more water since it is very hot in our area right now. I've been searching the web trying to figure out how much my malt should be drinking to keep her hydrated. I tell her a few times during the day "GO GET WATER" and then she goes to drink. Other times she just turns the other way. I found one website that said a dog under 10 pounds requires 3 ounces of water per day. That seems not enough?
The vet said she needs to drink alot cause of her past bladder infection but he did not tell me how much.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well.. I don't know if she needs to be watched so close with water that you need to be measuring out how much water she consumes, but if you want her to have more water than she'll willingly drink, you may try moistening her food, if it isn't wet already. That's just what I'd do if I was too awfully worried.

I'm sure someone with experience will jump on this question and help ya. I'm just offering my personal opinion.  and disguising a bump


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The amount of water they need depends on a lot of factors. Overall health, temperature, amount of energy exerted (ie: exercise), level of protein in their food (the higher the protein the more water they need/will drink), etc. If she seems fine, I wouldn't worry. Some days they will drink more water than others too.


----------

